# Greenup dam reports



## fishin_fool_69

undefinedundefinedundefinedI know there's a bunch of us that fish Greenup,I will start posting all new info here,please do the same.I work midnights,and me & a buddy went down there a week or so ago,at 3 am,and was throwing an 1/8 oz jigs,with white grubs,and nothing that night.Planning on going 1-14 and or 1-15 for saugs,Ill keep you all posted!


----------



## fishin_fool_69

It was WAY too windy to fish on the 14th,& I had to work the 15th  so needless to say,I'm usless on the 411 @ greenup this wk,sorry.


----------



## Mushijobah

Thanks for the report at least. Greenlawn can be great and I would love to hear when I should come on down from mansfield.


----------



## iam20fan

where is greenup? i have never fished the ohio river before. where's is some good spots between cincy and portsmouth?


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Greenup is between Portsmouth and Ironton,as far as good locations between Cincy & Portsmouth,cant help ya much there,the only other place I fish on the Ohio is Galliapolis(Robert C Byrd locks & dam I think)but there is good fishing there too.Hope this helps,sorry I wasnt much help


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, If The fool is like me, There's not much reason to fish much farther away from the dam. Of course I live close and am shorebound. Mushi knows how good it can be. Remember seeing me in the cold and wind last March? The next week after that, 2 of the guys landed 14 + lb Hybrids. The rivers on its way to 42ft this weekend, so if anytrhing is to be caught it will be on the Ky side (saugers) Maybe. Mushi, if you fish the "deck" this early spring ,Bring your waders so you can fish the sidewalk if its below the steps.Don't forget the Bucktails and 5" storm shads. It wont be long if this weather stays warm.Mushi, one of those 14 pounders is in my gallery. Dave


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Daveo,I checked out your pics,some real nice fish!I have a couple I need to post on here.Thanks for the awesome post,I really appreciate it!I know they say the water temp has to reach 50 degrees b4 the white bass will start hittin,is that also about the time the stripeys start?Have you heard of anyone catchin any saugs lately,below the dam on the Ohio side,on "the rocks?"let me know!Thanks! ~~fishin_fool_69~~


----------



## Mushijobah

I cant wait Daveo, it was fun just watching you catch those big hybrids!


----------



## Daveo76

I'll check with some folks about the Saugers, but I haven't been able to get away from work to go much lately. As for the whites, I usually start going the end of Feb. At least that way some big Drumswill be there to practice on!!But the Hybrids won't be far behind. Mushi knows how that can be. We fish the upper side of the sidewalk by the wall for some hybrids till our arms get sore from a lack of fishing, then go down the sidewalk for a few whites till we get some strength back, then go for some more Hybrids. It can be literally non stop. When they do start , we catch them with Live shad, cut shad,shad guts, but the early lures the last few years have been 1 1/2 oz bucktails and the wild eye storm shads in pearl and "bunker" color. Hope this helps , and I'll check the sauger bite. C'mon down!! Dave


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Hey daveo,sorry about not posting for awhile,but I have been working 55-60 hrs a week,but anyhoo,obviously I haven't been able to do any fishin,just wonderin if you knew about what,if anything was goin on @ the dam.I appreciate any info,maybe I will be able to go someday soon.lol


----------



## Daveo76

I went by yesterday(Sat) on the way to the Tackle Box in Ironton and nobody was fishing. The river dropped about 10 ft so they may need time to adjust. Saw 1 person fishing on the point in Portsmouth. I didn't fish myself but it was a beautiful day. I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## fishymark

report on 2/01/06 the eyes are a bitting caught 26 in about 1 hour most were in the 15 inch size


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Fishymark,thats awesome!Theres is a front moving in today(thurs)I was wanting to go this eve,should be some good fishin.Thanks alot for the post,I appreciate it!


----------



## Daveo76

okay Mark,,what were they hitting and do you have it at the store!!!Sharon just brought that nice rod in too. thanks. Have to work Sat. but I may go Sunday


----------



## fishymark

Dave there biting on clear 3xglitter I have about 20 left


----------



## fishymark

was told they open 4 gates friday around 5pm washed all the fish down river


----------



## Deke77

I was there when they opened the gates. We were slammin' the saugeye. Left them open about 10 minutes and the fish were gone. Is this common? If so, you'd think they could do it at night.


----------



## fishin_fool_69

I hate it when that happens,but I guess thats part of Ohio river/Greenup dam fishing expierence.Has anyone been back down there since?Just wondering what this"cold"front did to em.Weatherbug is calling for snow friday & saturday,but that dont scare me,if they are slammin,I will be there.Wont be too long b4 its "****** stripey"time


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, the only place they went is to across the river. That's the place to fish when the water comes up. Behind the lock wall. The water stays calmer and doesn't "rage" so much. You can even get some bonus crappies. Just be careful. It's steep


----------



## Deke77

Made it up this evening. Didn't see a thing myself but saw a nice rope of 'eyes that were caught before noon. Story of me life, "should have been here yesterday".


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Yeah,know exactly what ya mean there deke.Looks like its gonna snow all w/end here.If anybody is planning on going any time this w/end,leave me a message on here,or private message me,and I will meet ya there.Thanks for the post,by the way deke,I/we appreciate the info!


----------



## fishin_fool_69

anyone gonna fish this weekend(18-19)?I have been trying to get my buddies to go for a month,and im over it.I was thinkin about fishing the mouth of storms creek,here in Ironton,in my boat for saugs one evening,if anyone wants to join me give me a holler.Later guys!


----------



## crab

ill get back with you fish and we will hit it next weekend or maybe this sunday.


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Sounds great bud,I'll be lookin for ya!


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Has anybody been fishin?My son & I have been sick for a week,so I havent been able to go.Just wonderin.Let me know guys!Thanks!


----------



## Deke77

Fish are there but few and far between. Caught one very nice female on Saturday. Saw several nice ropes of fish, most caught between 6:30 - 8:00 a.m. Not many being caught but what is there is of very nice quality. Has anyone been having luck in the p.m.?


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Glad to hear ya did some good deke!I dont know about the pm bite,havent been down there,sorry.I went to a private lake on 2-27 and caught some NICE rainbow trout.Caught em with wax worms & power bait,I will probably go back today(2-28)I'll let ya know how I did.Is anyone else gonna fish the crappie tournament @ Delaware lake this year?Let me know,I might see ya there!


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Went back to that private lake on 2-28 and caught 9 more rainbow's on power bait & wax worms.I actually only caught 4-5,my buddy(crab)caught the rest.It wont be long and we will be out there after the 2 bass we missed a couple years ago(approx 8-9 lbs  ) great largemouth fishin out there,too bad its private.


----------



## crab

yep fishin i cant wait,hope we hook in to those big boys again. i know one thing we will have a net this time  . im waiting on those hybs to run a couple more warm weeks like this and we will be in em.


----------



## Daveo76

Almost 5 yrs I have been using this forum and I have never seen 30 posts on a Greenup Dam Thread!!!I can't wait to see what this place looks like when they really start biting before long. Now on to business. Where any of you guys on the rocks Saturday? I stayed on the deck practicing with the Rocket my wife gave me for Christmas. No fish, but it really didn't matter. I was having too much fun watching that spoon go a mile!!
Another note ; The game warden was doing his duty at the point in Portsmouth today. Actually asked people if they had the new license before they fished. I wouldn't expect much more leniency though. 
Again, good job on the thread. Now lets get something to report!!


----------



## crab

me and fishin didnt go sat. but let us know when your goin and we will meet you down there.


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Thanks for the thumbs up daveo,I appreciate that!Im glad everyone is posting,the more the better!Crab & I will be fishing alot more down there,anytime ya wanna get together & fish,holler @ me on here,pm me,or holler @ me on yahoo.I just checked the water temp @ the dam,and it's about 42,so you're right,it wont be long!Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Went to the dam sat,and caught 9 sauger(cigars mostly)some a little better,a small white bass,and a small largemoth,pretty good,considering I didnt fish,maybe an hour.I went back today,early,and caught 4 more cigars,in about a half hour,like I said no good size to em,but its still better than sittin @ the house,cant catch em there.Anybody else do any good?There was a bunch of people fishin the rocks both days,so Id say they did some good too.Take care all!


----------



## Deke77

Had a pretty good evening on the rocks today. Saw several nice fish caught. The true highlight was 2 BEAUTIFUL small mouth between 10 - 12 inches were caught. The one that I caught was on a pink and white jig. Things are lookin' up.


----------



## fishymark

DAVE O I got your rod catching some on the point
OL DAD


----------



## Daveo76

hey mark.. this is Sharon... I knew t hat rod had to be there this morning.. lol... you just wanted Dave to come in so the two of you could sneak off to the river and fish.... better bring home some walleyes for dinner......... Dave wants to know if you are catching any skip jacks.... talk to you soon... dave and sharon :B


----------



## fishin_fool_69

I've been catchin saugs,stripers,and white bass for the last 2 days,aint got into any good uns YET,but it's still early.Let me know how you all are doin.


----------



## perpetrator

Was down to the dam on the 30th of March, fished from 4pm till 6am,seen 1 nice hybird caught on a spoon, went around 4 lbs., a few small white bass being caught,and shortly after dark I moved from the rocks up to the dam,right next to the wall and totally slayed the saugs,bet I caught 40+,most in the 10-12 inch range,but kept my limit with 14-16 inch fish,nothing huge but good eaters none the less,there was one point I must of caught 10-12 in a row every cast,using 2 jigs,1/4oz. on bottom and 1/16oz. on top, top jig produced almost every time, white body with chartruse tail twister,even used same color crappie tube on top jig with same results.....might add I was using 4lb. test mono also.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## cantgetenuffish

just joined the site ,i hope to hear from you all.the water level had just dropped but you know when you get that itch to hit the dam its hard to not go.good luck to all,hope to hear some positve news on the sauger. we did catch several small sauger on the ky side,just afew white bass on both sides.later all


----------



## 1stbig1gotaway

Welcome cantgetenuffish, I'm kinda new here too but it's good to get some input from Green Up. Been down twice this year and hope to go one day this week. The first time down is when I got spooled.


----------



## cantgetenuffish

havent made it back to the dam in awhile any thing happening up ther guys??


----------



## Deke77

Spent about 5 hours over Sunday (morning) and Monday (evening) fishing from the rocks and had a ball. Caught about a dozen saugeye (one in the 16" - 18" range), 50 white bass, and a decent smallmouth on Sunday using 1/4 oz red head jig and either char. or pink 3" twister. Caught so many saugeye (mostly "cigars") and white bass (several very nice sized) on Monday that I lost count using 1/4 oz jig. Caught most on white twister but char. worked well also. They were so aggressive and plentiful that I caught fish 5 casts in a row during one run. Saw a few decent striper being caught on the wall near the dam. Water dropped 2 feet between Sunday and Monday and really seemed to turn the fish on. The farm ponds are starting to warm up around the area too. Landed 3 nice largemouth last night in about 30 minutes at my "honey hole". Used a weightless pumpkin seed lizard to entice them off the bed. That slow drop drives 'em crazy!


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Good deal Deke!Havent been able to get on here much lately,been workin too much.I was supposed to fish in the OGF crappie tourney,but cant even do that,I lost my partner,and cant find a replacement,anyway I hope you all have continued success,and welcome to the the 2 new guys!


----------



## cantgetenuffish

hello guys thanks for the welcome and the info,i hope to get up there soon and report in with you all.good luck and good fishin'!!


----------



## crab

Welcome and thanks for the reports.


----------



## Deke77

Fishing was excellent at Greenup on Thursday evening. I fished on the rocks about 150 yards from the dam and assisted 2 fishermen weigh and release striper. One was 9#, the other 15#. Both were caught on the wall using crank baits. I caught at least 3 dozen keeper-size saugeye (all were released) and a couple of small striper. A young fellow of about 12 yrs old fishing next to me landed a 2# smallmouth and released it (he is learning young how to do it right). He also landed 2 dozen saugeye. Water level is still higher than it was most of the winter, snags are minimal and I was able to find the bottom with an 1/8 oz. jig today. White was again the favorite color.


----------



## kyost

I fishing the dam from 4 - 7 p.m. today and literally got tired of catching fish. Probably caught triple-digit numbers of sauger (only three greater than 15", probably a dozen around 12"). Plenty of 12" hybrids as well. I fished from a boat, and there was probably 75 people on the rocks. All fish were caught on a half ounce silver buddy and released. Water temp was 64 degrees at 7 p.m.


----------



## Deke77

Excellent fishing would be an understatement for Saturday. Started fishing at 8 a.m. Left at noon and returned from 5 - 7:30 p.m. I have never in my life caught as many fish in one day as I did today. Landed a beautiful 2# smallmouth and well over 100 saugeye including a half dozen over 15 inches. I fished a double rig with 1/8 oz. jigs, top green jig with pink and white tail, bottom pink jig with char. tail. Caught double saugeye 10 times. Fished with a group from Deer Creek. They caught a 6 - 7# striper and had 30 saugeye to take home all over 14 in. What a day!!!


----------



## kyost

Spent six hours at the dam today, and with two guys in the boat I'm guessing we caught over 400 sauger and hybrids. Longest I ever went without catching a fish was four casts. Our biggest sauger for the day was 16 1/2", and I lost one at the boat that would have went at least 20".


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Glad to hear you guys are slayin em,maybe I will be able to get down there b4 too long,keep the info comin!


----------



## Deke77

Fishing was fair to good on Tuesday. My son was finally able to join me (baseball is over) and we caught 4 keepers in a little over an hour. Also landed the biggest sheepshead that I have ever caught. Estimated it at 7 - 8# on light tackle. I'll try to post some saugeye pictures later.


----------



## Deke77

Here is a picture of little Deke and 4 Greenup Dam saugeye. Three are over 15 inches and weighed an average of 1 1/4 pounds.


----------



## skipjack11

I left home 5:30AM Tues. and arrived at Greenup at 8:00 AM just in time to be too late for the best fishing.  .I saw two people leaving with a nice stringer of large hybreds and I saw one large one caught soon after I arrived. The water was down and there wasn't much water on top of the wall. Big fish came on soft plastic under floats cast way out past the end of the wall. I forgot to bring any floats and dumped my tackle box all over the sidewalk when I picked it up without latching it first.  I caught a few small eyes and hybreds and people who were targeting eyes were catching lots of cigars and a few nice keepers. People were catching lots of skipjack on double rigged 2" twister tails and I joined in on that to have some bait for the freezer.  Thanks to the guy from Greenfield who gave me some twister tails when I ran short. People who had been there Saturday said they had higher water and better fishing then.


----------



## cantgetenuffish

went down hoping for some big sauger.well i didnt find them.however i did manage 5 small ones 3/8 jig weight,tipped with minnow.24 white bass,one hybrid on a 1/4 oz. chartreuse rooster tail.oh yeah got 1 7 lb shovelhead while jigging also,sure got me excited til i saw him thought maybe i had a monster saug for a split second.oh well all in all not too bad of a day. is there a bait shop open up by the dam anywhere? on the rocks,about 5 pm til dark is where i was if anyone was wodering . good fishing to you all hope to hear from some of you


----------



## cantgetenuffish

decent fun with the bass,few small saugs fished the rocks again.is it not such a good place in this part of the season?i used to do very well in the colder months on the rocks.any advice appreciated,good luck to alll


----------



## jkeeney20

Went out today in my bass boat from 7-11am and caught around 80 white bass...2 nice stripers, and 4 decent saugeye and 1 real small smallmouth bass...caught almost everything on all white jigs except for the larger stripers which I caught both with a bleeding shad rat-l-trap...all up toward the white bouy's they have out by the dam....pretty good day altogether!!


----------



## Daveo76

Fished Monday for 6 hrs and had some real fun. Hybrids weren't doing much through the day, But as soon as the fog lifted, the giant skipjacks started getting in the way!! Then the whites were hitting everything. It was one of those days when you use everything you had with you. Started using a Tiny Torpedo prop bait, but that was too much trouble getting the treble hooks out. Used a bigger prop bait ( A Boy Howdy) but the still sucked it all the way in!!! So went to a slug go weightless behind a float; BAM!! Spoons,spinners,minnows, streamers crappie jigs, any color, skipjack rigs,tubes, anything!! Oh , by the way , a few saugers and some big Drums on the bottom. Hey Cantgetenuff, Go across the dam and turn left at the BP Station and go about 2 milesand theres a bait shop on the right. It's called Baileys. Not much there yet but at least its a start. Tight lines to all


----------



## Deke77

I made my first trip to Greenup in several weeks on Wednesday. Caught about 2 dozen saugeye, most were between 10 & 12 inches. They really didn't start hitting until 8:30 p.m. and seemed to "turn off" about 9:30. I spoke with a few fishermen that reported catching several nice smallmouth over the last week or so. I was the only one fishing on the rocks most of the evening and didn't see anyone at the walkways catching anything with any size.

Tight lines!!!

P.S.

Little Deke and I recently returned from Hilton Head Island. We did some surf fishing while we were there and caught a frightening number of sharks (at least 30). Little Deke landed 2 over 4 ft. (on the day that we didn't take the camera) and I caught 1 over 3 ft. and a small hammerhead (I'll post some pics in my album later). To say the least I was quite pround of the boy; this was his first experience surf fishing and he landed both of the big sharks on light tackle. I think that he is hooked! He is already asking to go on my annual fall trip to the OBX.


----------



## mountainmang

been having great success using a carolina rig and floating a 3 in white grub about 3 ft off the bottom....white bass, crappie, drum, hybrids, saugeye...just never know what you might catch down there


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Myself & a buddy got down there today(sun)about 545 and there were already people there.lol.We started fishing and caught at least 90-100 whites & stripes,by 830,mostly small ones,but we did manage a couple in the 2# range.We were also down there sat eve,from about 730 pm till dark and caught several small ones then too.We were using white grubs & rooster tails.Good luck all!


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Sorry I havent posted in a while,I moved,and it took me a while to get everything back up.Needless to say I havent been fishin,just wonderin how all of you were doin?Take care all!


----------



## Deke77

Made the trip to the rocks the last two evenings. Fishing is slow but the saugeyes are returning. Had best luck with a 1/4 oz. and a white twister. I did have some hits and landed one on a pearl sassy shad with a pink head. I'll be there again on Saturday!

Tight lines!!!!


----------



## Deke77

Fishing remained slow but steady through Saturday morning. Landed a really pretty 16 in. walleye on Friday along with 4 other saugeye in about 45 minutes. Saturday saw very calm waters; was holding 1/8 oz. on the bottom. Landed 10 saugeyes between 7:00 a.m. and 9:00 a.m. but only 1 "keeper". Water clarity remains poor but should improve over the next week.

Tight lines


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Any saugs bitin down there yet?


----------



## fishin_fool_69

bump......


----------



## fishin_fool_69

Hey guys!Has anyone got any info?I KNOW someone on here has been down there.lol.Let me know!Thanks!!!


----------



## crab

ok are all you guys keepin this info to yourself lol, under the cover of darkness fishin fool lol.


----------

